# Northern Virginia Herf - Head Count



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Okay guys - need to see if we can get a head count here -

This coming Saturday the 29th at 8pm until ?

So we have room for 10 maybe 12 guys - some of you I have already PM'd my address - if you lost it, etc - let me know and will re-send.


Ron


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

huh??? where is this gonna be? We unfortunately have plans already for that weekend but sure would like to see where it's gonna be and who the guest list will include. You actually found a cigar friendly place?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> huh??? where is this gonna be? We unfortunately have plans already for that weekend but sure would like to see where it's gonna be and who the guest list will include. You actually found a cigar friendly place?


Yeah - my back deck -   

There is a previous discussion thread on this - just trying to nail down who is coming and who isn't.

Everything goes well - and I'm thinking in September sometime maybe having another using the front porch and rear deck along with a cookout. I figured to start small on this one - and later start at night due to the heat and all.

But - we will get pictures!

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Hoasup (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll be there... :w 

Hoa


:z


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I will be one. You really don't want more than one of me anyway...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bump -


----------

